# Cancelled - Essex BBQ Meeting - Saturday 12th June 2010



## graTT58 (Jan 28, 2009)

All,

Due to the success of our last Wakes Colne / Chappel meeting, I would like to organise a BBQ at The Swan Inn, Chappel at 12pm on Saturday 12th June 2010. Please put it in your diaries.

Our BBQ lunch can be followed by a drive round the scenic Colne Valley. Details of this will follow in due course.

The address is as follows:

The Swan Inn
The Street
Chappel
Colchester
Essex
CO6 2DD

Please let me know if you can attend so I can co-ordinate events and activities with Dave at The Swan.

Cheers,

Graham


----------



## UKRPG (Oct 14, 2009)

Obviously there Graham


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Count me in please.  My birthday is 10th June. Do I get a cake please?


----------



## denimblue225turbo (Aug 28, 2009)

obviously i will be there, im only posting in essex meet section to support our group


----------



## graTT58 (Jan 28, 2009)

Good stuff guys. We dont need the TTOC to have our own Essex Owners Club.

I have no respect whatsoever for the TTOC.


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

graTT58 said:


> I have no respect whatsoever for the TTOC.


What am I missing here?

From what I see...

There was a LEEK rep for a long time, possibly covering a very large area. Nobody actually made any fuss about it, or suggested to split the area or take on any new reps to help out.

The LEEK rep stood down and at which point we've looked at a couple of other reps for that general part of the country.

Still nobody has said anything about a rep for Essex.

A number of people have now started to get something happening in essex and have had a couple of meets in this area.

All of a sudden a simple enquiry about a rep for east anglia turned into a slagging match by essex owners against the TTOC because we'd not got a rep there and we seems to be ignoring you all.

and you get suprised when some of the reps / committee get defensive about the club and how we opperate? Telling people to "get out of their thread" etc etc.

I simply don't understand...

We asked if anyone wanted to put their name forward to take on the essex rep post, and at least on person has done, so you can't even say we've brushed this under the carpet and dismissed it.

I really do suggest this ends here.

Nick


----------



## graTT58 (Jan 28, 2009)

Nem said:


> graTT58 said:
> 
> 
> > I have no respect whatsoever for the TTOC.
> ...


Yes Nick, it ends here.

As an Essex group, we will move forward and arrange meetings among ourselves, regardless of whether there is an Essex rep or not.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Nem said:


> What am I missing here?
> 
> From what I see...
> 
> ...


Hold on, I'm a little bit confused here now Nick, The way I read it was Essex didn't warrant having a Rep because it didn't have enough TTOC members in this Essex area to support the position and now your saying you've not had much interest in the position in the past and now that you have all of a sudden because of our Essex meets? :? I believe I rose this issue some few years ago when the Kent rep back then when he covered LEEK never entered any other counties to share the travel and make it really warrant covering his position - LEEK! He was only interested in meets on his own doorstep Kent, that was that!

However you look at it, it has been said not enough TTOC members are in this area to support or warrant having a Rep! Nobody is making a fuss other than we get called the likes of 'freeloaders' which I very very very much strongly object to and I'm afraid being called that has now made me explode on this forum. The TTOC relies on this forum for it's TTF members to join quite heavily from the way I see it and to be called 'freeloaders' when those decide to not join the TTOC, that is very off putting now as I was thinking of from joining just to settle the argument and make peace! It's those TTOC 'freeloading' non members who make the shortfall when paying their entrance fee at such big events and the like the TTOC organises.

I just wish we could settle this now. Lifes too short for arguing and hatred


----------



## UKRPG (Oct 14, 2009)

OK all - I think this is now at a point where there is going to be no solution so heres my perspective as I agree with Nem, a line has to be drawn and people need to move on. Its a car club for people who enjoy a specific car, theres hundreds of clubs about - that said, theres issues on most as the demographic is always very varied which will cause dispute. Although that said underneath were all involved as to different levels we have a passion and a love for our cars.

I certainly see value in the statement of both sides and the issue is clouded by the set up in which anyone can be in the forum and meetings - although often run by TTOC members, are not specifically for them - the difference with this club is that in certain areas the TTOC is a seperate entity and thats where the issue seems to lie. In most clubs the owners club is the site and the forum is a club forum while here its not - the only way that could change is if there was aTTOC specific forum on the TTOC website which is another situation / kettle of fish altogether.

I am very passionate about my TT as many who know me/have met me will know and I am a TTOC member which I fully appreciate and enjoy being part of and will and do support 100% moving forward. On those grounds I have offered up my services to be a Rep to Paul and in that role would support and work with TTOC members within the Essex region along with organising and working with others to ensure regular meetings occur for TTOC members and forum members alike. As per the job I would also talk about the TTOC and discuss membership and its values to all who would like to know along with supporting other TTOC members in my region should it be required.

The TTOC is not for everyone due to various reasons which is fine in this set up and for them they just want a regular local meeting which occurs already. The forum members in Essex are a great bunch who as above love they're cars and enjoy talking and in most cases modding their cars. I've been involved personally in a number of meetings with different regions and as you would expect theres no difference in values or porpose in any. The issue seems to have started as I think people wanted "ownership" of the events and the way the meeting set up currently is its usually via the TTOC rep who in this case was not as active as many which is a real shame and more than covered in other posts however this is not necessarily right as its not a true necessity but it is the perception that has been taken and thats why this has got so heated and in some cases defensive - which to me is completely unnecessary hence I have to say I've steered clear of the conflict, rather stayed central. These meetings should and must carry on as there's some great cars and I for one will definately be involved firstly as an Essex owner but also as hopefully the rep for the area to assist and run where required but also to photo and report back to the club. Where members are involved I will act on there behalf and if people want to talk/discuss/ be involved in the TTOC I will happily work with them along with the other duties Paul has kindly covered off with me.

Were meeting Sunday in conjunction with Kent owners and expect 20+ cars which will easily be the biggest meeting of the year (as long as we can actually park!!) and it will be an excellent event which I don't think should be dominated by this subject so lets all get straightened up here, enjoy the cars we have - enjoy friendships we have made and will make through the club and get back to what this is all about.


----------



## graTT58 (Jan 28, 2009)

Fair enough.

Make sure you all put 12th June in your diaries and I will start arranging things with The Swan.


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

graTT58 said:


> Yes Nick, it ends here.
> 
> As an Essex group, we will move forward and arrange meetings among ourselves, regardless of whether there is an Essex rep or not.


Exactly, I think we all want the same thing at the end of the day. I'm hoping that a rep will be appointed early next week who will be able to simply provide help and support to the good work already started in your area.



Dotti said:


> However you look at it, it has been said not enough TTOC members are in this area to support or warrant having a Rep! Nobody is making a fuss other than we get called the likes of 'freeloaders' which I very very very much strongly object to and I'm afraid being called that has now made me explode on this forum. The TTOC relies on this forum for it's TTF members to join quite heavily from the way I see it and to be called 'freeloaders' when those decide to not join the TTOC, that is very off putting now as I was thinking of from joining just to settle the argument and make peace! It's those TTOC 'freeloading' non members who make the shortfall when paying their entrance fee at such big events and the like the TTOC organises.


I think the message has got slightly blury basically. I think origionally it was that the area didn't have enough interest to support a regular area meet and therefore no need for a rep to cover it. There is nothing worse that being a rep for an area to have nobody turn up when you arrange something. This is general interest not just TTOC but any TT owners.

What this then turned to was people who are not TTOC members asking why they couldn't or didn't warrenty a rep. Of course a regional rep is something provided buy the club to support it's members specifically, but not exclusively. This is what sparked off people defending the club from people who are not TTOC members wanting something from a club they are not contributing towards.

Look, I'm not going to hijack any more of this thread, so please get back on track with the meet discussion. It's just we spend so much time and effort running the club, for someone to say they have no respect for the club I take it personally and would hope to resolve why people feel that way.

EDIT - I'd not seen UKRPG's post when I typed mine out, but I certainly agree with it.


----------



## DoctorW (Feb 4, 2010)

graTT58 said:


> Fair enough.
> 
> Make sure you all put 12th June in your diaries and I will start arranging things with The Swan.


Will check with the "boss", but will try to make this - hopefully the "OC or not" issue will have calmed and anyone from either camp (that's either camp, not rather camp) who's just into their car (in a non deviant way :wink: ) can be there 

Cheers


----------



## bella_beetle2.0 (Feb 9, 2010)

dotti... ill make the cake! :lol: best bring a hammer to break it up tho so we can eat it [smiley=smash.gif]


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

bella_beetle2.0 said:


> dotti... ill make the cake! :lol: best bring a hammer to break it up tho so we can eat it [smiley=smash.gif]


 :lol: can't wait make it a chocolate one! :wink:


----------



## JNmercury00 (May 22, 2007)

right,

there is nothing in my diary for june 12th, so hopefully if no more of my aunties have an impromptu 60th birthday celebration i will be up for this.


----------



## Toja (Apr 12, 2010)

The Essex Meet Today Was My 1st And Won't Be My Last! Met Some Nice People Who Couldn't handle a chinese, the same as myself. Some Great Cars and Interesting Tec People. I am Not an Expert on these things but 20 - 25 car turn out seems quite good to me. Well Done Everyone who did the organising and Everyone who turned up. Toby


----------



## bella_beetle2.0 (Feb 9, 2010)

wrong again  you need the essex braintree meet thread!


----------



## taTTy (Oct 27, 2007)

Providing I've not driven off a cliff edge in Italy I'll be there


----------



## denimblue225turbo (Aug 28, 2009)

jesus terry life with a TT isnt that bad is it :lol:


----------



## taTTy (Oct 27, 2007)

... no but life without steel wheels ... in green ... can you photoshop me some :roll:


----------



## denimblue225turbo (Aug 28, 2009)

:roll: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## zakkiaz (Jun 7, 2009)

Dotti said:


> Count me in please.  My birthday is 10th June. Do I get a cake please?


BBQ cake never tried that Abi! could start a new line! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## bella_beetle2.0 (Feb 9, 2010)

i shall NOT be attending this


----------



## graTT58 (Jan 28, 2009)

I dont think I will be attending either.


----------



## UKRPG (Oct 14, 2009)

I guess from that Graham we'll knock this one on the head as you were organising it?

Or am I missing something...


----------



## graTT58 (Jan 28, 2009)

As you say, lets knock this on the head.


----------



## DoctorW (Feb 4, 2010)

graTT58 said:


> As you say, lets knock this on the head.


No probs - what happened? :?


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

This is a shame it has been cancelled.


----------



## bella_beetle2.0 (Feb 9, 2010)

oh well, as someone once said "S*%t happens" :lol:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Who's up for a BBQ at my house for the 12th June ?


----------



## JNmercury00 (May 22, 2007)

Dotti said:


> Who's up for a BBQ at my house for the 12th June ?


how bout friday the 11th?


----------



## UKRPG (Oct 14, 2009)

Could be a plan Abi


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

It's my birthday on the 10th so it might be a good enough excuse to and there is plenty of parking up the drive for up to 7 TTs plus offroad parking also . Have to talk to hisnibs  .


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

Itll be like come dine with me


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

sTTranger said:


> Itll be like come dine with me


Ooo I love that programme  . Next place for eating after my house can be your turn then


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

ill see if me mum will cook :lol: :lol:

If not its pot noodle all round


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

sTTranger said:


> ill see if me mum will cook :lol: :lol:
> 
> If not its pot noodle all round


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

Still funny, but I read it first as.......................poodle all round

I'll get my coat

Keep us posted Abs, will try and make it


----------



## bella_beetle2.0 (Feb 9, 2010)

im there!!!! :lol:


----------

